# Custom Hitch



## permit (May 10, 2003)

wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to have a front end hitch made for my 2006 Toyota Land Cruiser. None are made and i need to have something fabricated so i can mount/dismount my rod rack/cooler rack. Thanks for any help!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

EDITED:
I found this.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200333177_200333177


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Looking for front end, that is rear end..............


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I am a Toyota owner. (98 4Runner) Isn't the chassis on your Land Cruiser about the same as a Tundra or a Sequoia? A Lexus is just a CLASSY Toyota ;-) ?

You may need to make some slight modifications and drill a few holes. I'd shake some of those bushes and see what comes out.

I've seen a front hitch off my body style 4Runner used on the front of a 2007 Tundra. When not in use his license plate covered the receiver. Looked really sharp too. He mounted it on top of the frame rail. You may need to flip it over. He Welded it on after he made sure it fit used a few stitch welds down each side. If he were to need to take it off for any reason he could just grind the welds off and remove it. It was going to ba a permenant part of the truck anyway, and had no future use for the reciever.

Let me know how things work out.

2na


----------



## cooose (Sep 29, 2015)

Does the land cruiser have factory tow hooks in the front?

I had this same dilemma for my ford expedition....I unbolted the factory tow hooks, grabbed a couple receivers from harbor freight, then cut a gap in the tow hook and welded the receivers into the gap. I also snagged another factory tow hook from a salvage yard which I keep in the truck when at the beach in the event i need the use of the tow hook.


----------

